# Elektronikas forums >  E-mu 0202 shēma?

## Zigis

Atnāca šodien pa samērā lēto E-mu0202, gribu izmantot mērījumiem, taču izrādījās neejoša.

Ieslēdzot power diode nomirkšķinās vāji un paliek gandrīz neredzama tumsā. Stereo/mono diodes pilnīgā tumsā var knapi saskatīt. Protams nekas nestrādā, kaut kur zvērīgi sēžas spriegumi. Interesanti, ka kompis kaut ko pamana, izmet ziņu ka pieslēgtā USB iekārta nav atpazīta, darbojas nepareizi.

Pamērīju, 5v pienāk, caur slēdzi iziet, pie dažiem regulātoriem pienāk, pie dažiem laikam ne. Plate vairākslāņu, tāpēc izsekot bez shēmas grūti.

Vēl interesanti, abi kanāli zvanās cauri pret zemi, gan austiņu izeja, gan lineārā, gan jau ka tur atsevišķi opampi, dīvaini. Testeris rāda 10-20 omu pret zemi.Vizuāli neko degušu nesaskatu.

Varbūt kādam ir shēma, vai kāds servisa manuālis pieejams? Apjautājos tikai garāmejot, varbūt ar nelielām sāpēm var ko darīt, visticamāk jau sūtīšu atpakaļ.

----------


## Zigis

Kaut kādas īslaicīgas dzīvības pazīmes parādījās. 

Gribēju pēdējo reizi vēl dažus spriegumus apskatīt - ieslēdzu - power lampa un visas līmeņa indikātora diodes ieslēdzas normalā spijgtumā, pārējās diodes pēc sekundes nodziest, powerlampa paliek degot, tas varētu būt normāls režīms. Taču pēc sekundēm 6-7 arī power lampa nodziest un viss izbeidzas. Izdodas so atkārtot, bet vienmēr pēc 6-7 sekundēm izslēdzas. vadu kustināšana un klapēšana neko nemaina.

----------

